# Need ideas for my clown room.



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

This is my first year to host a party/make decorations. I'm turning my formal dining room into a blacklight clown house (well thats what I am trying to do at least)

But I am running into a few issues:

I'm running out of ideas for clown art on the walls. I know in haunts they have a freehand artist but i'm not that artistic. 

Terra had an awesome idea by using a projector which works if I could find a book or something of creepy clowns to trace.

As shocking as it may seem noone likes clowns that much, so they are hard to find. LOL 

I also can't figure out what to place in a blacklight room that will glow and is clown/circus orientated. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

You could make a dot room. If you don't know what that is, you can search it on the forum.

Also, you can get plastic, white face molds or masks. Paint them to look like clown faces with black light paint and hang them on the walls. 

You could paint some circus freak show signs and hang them up as well.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

I want to do the same type of thing.. You could go to blacklight.com and they have blacklight clown posters that you could put in a frame and maybe cover your walls with poka-dot room like what AmFatallyYours said, heres the link to the dot room http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/Dot Room/ ... then you put the pictures on the fabric, i think it would look pretty cool.. i have tryed looking for Clown stencils but have not had any luck.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh also here you go this should help you with what to put in it..


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

While these are not black light art, you can always use UV reactive paint to make some glowing 3-D props. Just make some inexpensive clown props and paint them with glow in the dark or flourescent paints. Here's one I made using a $2 kiddie car from a tag sale, a styrofoam wig head, PVC pipe frame with chicken wire for the chest, pool noodles over the PVC for for the arms and $1 store garden gloves. The most expensive part was the $10 kids clown costume from K-mart. I think the total cost was about $20.




















I was also lucky enough to get these two guys from Spirit in 2007:









Eric


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Clown Fails

Plenty of creepy/weird/sad/effed up clowns there.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe you can find someone good with art to make more pictures for you. I'm sure someone here wouldn't mind making something you could print off.


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wolfbeard, I have always liked that clown in the kiddie since the first time I saw it in the forum. Great job!
Clown eat people: Perhaps a few clowns around the house to freak people out at your party. I use mannequins and dress them in clown costumes for my haunt. Good luck!


----------

